# Nutrient Rich Hedgehog Diet



## Umbrella (Oct 26, 2010)

Anyone heard of it and know if it's any good? It says it's 8 in 1, but the ingredients don't look so great: Poultry By-Product Meal, Chicken Fat, Corn, Corn Gluten Meal, Chicken Digest, Wheat Flour, etc.

Right now, my hedgehog is eating Wellness Healthy Weight cat food, which I've seen mentioned on this site before as being quite good, I think. The hedgehog food doesn't sound very good to me, but I'd like some more opinions. Should I keep her on the cat food, or switch to the hedgehog food?


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Hedgehog food is typically garbage at best. It's disgusting that they market it as "ideal food for hedgehogs" when in fact it's about the worst stuff you can give them. The first ingredient is a meal which isn't great. Corn and corn meal they can't digest. Then there's a ton of chemicals in this stuff. While it's probably some of the better "hedgehog food" I've seen, I wouldn't feed this stuff to my guy.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

OK...MEALS are good, BY-PRODUCTS are BAD. So the first 5 ingredients in that food are garbage. By-products could be anything from feather to beaks to feet. Corn can't be digested and fat is just that...fat. 

Try to find a good quality cat food with a meat (ie. chicken, turkey, lamb etc) or a meat meal as the first ingredient, preferably the first two ingredients. You don't want any corn in it as its just a filler with no nutrients for hedgies. Look for a food with no more than 30% protien and no more than 12-15% fat. 

Meals are just ground meat that has had most of the water removed, so they're good in a food.


----------



## lmashbri6983 (May 29, 2009)

I'd definitely say to stay with your cat food! I've done plenty of research on cat food vs. hedgie food, and like the others said, the so-called hedgie food is just crap! My girl Layla's completely hooked on Purina, and I thought of switching her to hedgie food once, then did the research... needless to say she's still happily on her kitty cat diet!


----------

